# Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

*Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake *

I can't tell you how many times i've started this review and was unable to finish it while expressing all of my thoughts, so here goes something..

This fine tobacco is a VaPer crumble Kake made into long thick slabs that look and feel very meaty. The color is mostly neutral brown with flecks of red, dark, and bright. Upon release from containment the nose on this bacco is deep dark chocolate that cries eat me. The kake is slightly sticky more so fully rubbed out. I just barely crumble then loosely pack my pipe with a sprinkle of loose to help in light up.

Light up is a small chore witha great reward at the end. The first thing to hit me is Sweet mother of Virginia, beginning to end. Not too complex but there is this velvet smooth mouth feel i get when i smoke this stuff that i love and haven't found in any other tobacco. The Perique stays mostly in the middle ground lending a nice silky nip to the nose.. Overall this stuff burns very well with a little dottle and none to hot. Nic hit is not too bad untill the last 25% of the bowl but then it seems to leave with about 10 % remaining..

Top five in my book 
Root


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow! I can't believe we don't have more comments on this 'baccy in the reviews...

I just cracked open the four ounces that I bought from pipesandcigars.com, and this stuff is really really good.

Mine came as a firmly pressed sticky cake, and I rubbed it out to dry some before packing up my favorite Stanwell Nordic. The texture and aroma makes this tobacco kind of fun to mess with. When you're rubbing it out, it's a gooey sticky adventure... but it's fun. The aroma is kind of fruity, figgy, sugary smell that reminds me of preserved or dried fruit. Very nice.

The stuff packs easily, and lights without too much trouble. Patience is the key when lighting this stuff up. Took me three good chars before I got a good even light... but once it's lit... *sigh*

This stuff has a great tangy taste, and smooooooth. There is just the right amount of Perique to add that little tingle when you exhale through the nose. This blend is well balanced, and those folks who like a pure all-out tobacco assault probably will not be impressed. But I love this because it has great taste without any Perique overload. If I had to sum it up in one word, that word would be "cultured". The reviews on tobaccoreviews.com describe a lot of chocolate, but I don't smell or taste any chocolate... either pre-light or during the smoke. So what? It's still fantastic.

This tobacco has it all... tactile appeal... great taste... and nice price. Go get some now. My next order will include a pound or two of Anniversary Kake to put away for a while. This stuff is gonna be hard to age though! :r 

Top 3 blend for me...
Bobby


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hydrated said:


> Wow! I can't believe we don't have more comments on this 'baccy in the reviews...
> 
> I just cracked open the four ounces that I bought from pipesandcigars.com, and this stuff is really really good.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

Bob sent me a sample of this stuff. Loved it so much I ordered 4 oz from pipesandcigars.com along with some other stuff.

I'm still enjoying the experience of trying new blends but I always find myself having a bowl or more of this every week. Great stuff and Bob's review is almost exactly my experience, I don't really get any chocolate from it either. But this line from Bob says exactly what I was thinking.

The aroma is kind of fruity, figgy, sugary smell that reminds me of preserved or dried fruit. Very nice.

-Chad


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

After two bowls, this is definitely going in my next order. Its easily in my top 3. I dont really know how to describe it other than delicious. The guy with me when i lit it up has never experienced tobacco other than second hand cigarette smoke and declared that this smelled good enough to eat. I whole heartedly agree. 

I agree with the above comments that it does take a bit to light, but once lit i had no problems keeping it lit.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i may have to have another bowl tomorrow. almost had some tonight, the tin is half gone.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

This stuff can be described in one word: delicious. It's sweet, spicy, nutty, chocolatey, figgy(?). One of the best I've tried in its class. I can taste the chocolate; it's mild but it's definatly there. Not as chocolatey as say G&H Louisiana perique flake. Nicely balanced. Are you still reading my pointless postwhoring? Go and buy some.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

I like to add a pinch to English blends I feel would benefit from a touch of Perique..............such as Admiralty. Really great stuff!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> i may have to have another bowl tomorrow. almost had some tonight, the tin is half gone.


doyle asked me my thoughts on this yesterday, so i had a cob full of it. then read the reviews on TR.com. 
all i can say is that i must have a very bad batch, cuz i don't care for it one bit.
this is what i had to say to doyle:
_doyle.
i had some after lunch in a cob on the drive back to work.
it was "ehh". it wasn't "hey, this is sweet, little perique, i kinda like this." and it wasn't "flavorless, too much perique, no sweetness."

if you've had red ribbon, take that down a handful of notches in outright flavor, add a hint of perique pepper, a hint or two of sweetness... there you have it.

i won't buy it. it may be something you may like.

also, i don't like how it is when it's rubbed out. its like very thin particle board when it breaks apart. small chunks, but they're thin. they're flat and lay on top of each other, which means to me that it's easy to block airflow.

eh, i can't recommend it. but if you read the reviews on tobaccoreviews, ppl are going "ga-ga" over it. 
i didn't catch any hints of chocolate or figs when opening the tin, lighting, etc...._


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

IHT said:


> doyle asked me my thoughts on this yesterday, so i had a cob full of it. then read the reviews on TR.com.
> all i can say is that i must have a very bad batch, cuz i don't care for it one bit.
> this is what i had to say to doyle:
> _doyle.
> ...


Not to be a smartass, but it might just be your tastes rather than a bad batch. What I have came as samples from you, and while i didnt really taste the chocolate, I thought it was delicious. Just thought I should point that out so you dont buy another tin thinking itll be different/better. It may well be, but i think it unlikely.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Nutiket_32 said:


> Not to be a smartass, but it might just be your tastes rather than a bad batch. What I have came as samples from you, and while i didnt really taste the chocolate, I thought it was delicious. Just thought I should point that out so you dont buy another tin thinking itll be different/better. It may well be, but i think it unlikely.


i know you're not being a smartass, but i was being sarcastic about the "bad batch". :r guess it didn't come off too well?
nah, it's just not for me. it wasn't very sweet, to me.
maybe i've got pipe tongue and need to give it a rest for a couple days then revisit the blend?
as of now, i won't buy anymore if given the chance, based on my previous experiences.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I haven't noticed chocolate really in this blend yet. But I am loving it and plan on ordering at least a pound of it (at $1.73 an oz in bulk how can you not). 

The really nice thing about this blend to me is it has a nice thick taste, lots of smoke, you can notice the perique in it it ALSO is 110% my wife approved (YWMV - Your Wife May Vary) . I always ask her what she thinks of the new blends as I smoke them so I can note which ones she doesn't mind, which ones she likes, and which ones I should do in the woodshop INSTEAD of on the couch next to her. She came down to the shop while I was testing this one out and went.. What IS that one? I LIKE it  

It rubs out VERY easily and is a little moist when breaking it up. However, a couple minutes all rubbed out it packs very nice and once you get it lit it does pretty darn good till about 1/4 of the bowl left then I have had to relight... 

It is "sweeter" then I normally like which kind of suprises me that this one rates so high personally but from the first puff to 1.5 oz's later this one still ranks high. 

H&H has a real winner here if you ask me and I will be ensuring this stays in my basement. 
Mike


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

The Infamous A- Cake...

A Fav of mine and many here..

I just have to drop a note in any post with the H&H A- Cake in the title.

- Vin


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

nice to see ppl digging up older posts.
reminded me of why i didn't like the blend. i knew i didn't like it, and everyone keeps raving about it, and i couldn't remember why i didn't like it... now i do.
not that it was "bad", just that it wasn't anything special enough for me to take notice of and want to buy more.

there are blends i smoke that i'm sure a lot of ppl don't like, it's all good.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

IHT said:


> nice to see ppl digging up older posts.


Well seeing they are all new to me as I try a different blend I have been doing a search here and then throwing my $.02 in on it instead of starting a new one. Figure other newbies like myself can see what other people think as well.



IHT said:


> there are blends i smoke that i'm sure a lot of ppl don't like, it's all good.


That's part of the fun I think  I still can't wrap my head around Burley dominant tobacco. It just seems.. Plain.. leaves me wanting another pipe of something stronger once it goes out. But, some people head for them first.

There are so many different blends out there and they can vary so much.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the flavor, I just wish there was more of it. It's always seemed a little muted to me. I think it's a great smoke while you're doing something because it smokes so easy and stays lit very well.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I like the flavor, I just wish there was more of it. It's always seemed a little muted to me. I think it's a great smoke while you're doing something because it smokes so easy and stays lit very well.


My thoughts exactly, on all counts


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

There is no other baccy that I would rather open up a jar of and stick my nose into than this one. I like smoking it too, but the smell of this straight from the jar makes me close my eyes and just sigh.


----------



## 300e (May 20, 2010)

I bought several ounces about a month ago and could have taken a shower with it it was so wet.

I' ve managed about two bowls, and finally gave up to let it dry and as of yesterday its still too wet to smoke. I'm sure it will be fine at some point, but it was beyond ridiculous how wet it came.


----------

